# Possible pair of Rasbora Het. ?



## ReebAF (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright, so right now my male to female ratio is pretty crappy, I got very unlucky and my females kept dying (I started with trying to get a school of seven. 3M to 4F, I now have 2F and 3M...) Anyway, they are exhibiting traits and procedures that I have seen in a few other fish when breeding. Male chasing female, ALWAYS close, acting almost defensive over her. Also, something new, is his fins are sticking out like crazy, and he's almost..."bright" like birds in the wild, they attempt to put on the best show to find a mate, and sometimes when he gets next to her, he turns perpendicular to her and vibrates, like he shakes his tail and head and literally vibrates next to her. Also, the female is quite bloated. Your thoughts?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It certainly sounds like breeding activity. They breed like danios. Throw in dense plant like java moss and take it out again after the dance. Put it tank water in a container.


----------

